# Rooting a D2



## biknut (Jul 5, 2011)

My wife has a D2 phone provided by her work that she would like me to root for Wireless Tether and some battery saving apps. It has taken the .621 update, which I read is not rootable. However, these posts are from quite awhile back so I wonder if that is still true? Can .621 on a D2 be rooted (with relative ease?)

I have rooted a D2G, I have done SBF on it. Familiar with the steps, not afraid to make a try- just need to know I'm not going to FUBAR her work phone.

Links much appreciated!


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Check out this thread

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/29930-New-root-method-for-stock-2.3.4-(621/622)-found-(Droid2,-R2D2)
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ambrown (Dec 11, 2012)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Check out this thread
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/29930-New-root-method-for-stock-2.3.4-(621/622)-found-(Droid2,-R2D2)
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I can vouch for this method. It worked fine on my D2.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

